# autism awareness month



## Adanma

Happy Autism Awareness month! :happydance:

Adanma


----------



## Me_Mi

to you too! your boys are adorable by the way, I have three boys and my eldest (13) has asperger's.


----------



## Adanma

Oh the teens! Have to say, I'm not really looking forward to that. Right now they are so cute and funny, but the naughtiness is on it's way I know it! Are you guys doing anything special for April? We are going to an autism walk later this month.

Adanma


----------



## Me_Mi

There is going to be a "day at the park"/potluck event for autism awareness that I plan on taking the whole family to. Not only do I have a son witbh aspergers, I am also studying to become a special education teacher, so maybe I will meet some influential people in the community as well :) 

The teen years are scary for any kid, with ASD or not. our middle child is 11, and acts more like a moody teen than he does! I have noticed that with the oldest, puberty has actually calmed him down quite a bit. He is mainstreamed for most of his classes and only has issues at school once in a while...maybe once every 2 or 3 weeks which is a huge improvement. I never thought that puberty could make any teen improve in the behavior/attitude department, but hey im not complaining :) lol


----------



## Nic1107

The teen years brought about a huge improvement in some of my ASD symptoms; when I was a kid I so often didn't know what the hell was going on around me and what I was supposed to do... when I hit high school, something "clicked" and I could finally follow the plot :happydance: lol. Myself and most adults on the spectrum that I know behaved ourselves quite better than our peers did as teens too. :wink:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I done a skydive today :D


----------



## Adanma

skydive!? I wouldn't ever. Too chicken. Well it's goo dto hear that teh teen years may be a bit better. All I know is that I was just awful and naughty so I assumed my kids would be the same! lol! fx I'm wrong!

Adanma


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeah I will add some pics later, the money raised was for the National Autistic Society and also awareness!

"Eoz" from BnB came to watch and took loads of pics hehe x


----------



## Eoz

And I have to say you were amazing darling so calm and brave xx


----------



## lynne192

does anyone know if ther eis much gonig on in the UK for autism awarness month? my Son has suspected Aspergers, ADHD and OCD but never had any help :(


----------



## Adanma

lynne no idea about anything in UK! Sorry! I hope you are able to find some resources and support though. It's important for you and for your son to have services avaliable. Good luck to you

Adanma


----------



## velvetina

Wow a skydive that is amazing, well done, that is something else!!!!

We are in the teens with my eldest asd, and it has brought a lot of moodiness, something we never used to have. I guess a part of that is normal teen years, but the autism dominates and I have to remind myself how I felt as a teenager.

x


----------



## lynne192

don't worry about it seems there is never anything where i live :cry:


----------

